# Gore Race Accident Report



## craven_morhead

As many know, one boater had a bad swim at Gore Fest, and had to be transported out of the canyon with the help of the railroad. I think threads about accidents and people's responses to them can be helpful case studies, so here's what happened from my perspective:

I was spectating the race from river left at Gore rapid. A shredder that was in the race dumped at Gore rapid. One of the paddlers ("Paddler") was rescued on river left by a rope. The other swimmer ("Swimmer") continued downstream, and I could see that he swam through Scissors. A rope or two were tossed his way, and the last I saw him he was near a guy in a green boat ("Savior") above Pyrite. Another spectator had mentioned that safety had been set all through Pyrite, so aside from thinking that it wouldn't be a very fun swim, I didn't think much of it. 5 or 10 minutes later our group (Myself, Ian, and Pete) hopped in our boats and eddy-hopped through Scissors and Pyrite. In the eddy below Pyrite, we heard some whistle blasts and headed downstream.

Maybe 50 yards past the Pyrite pool, we saw Savior trying to pull Swimmer onto shore. We jumped out of our boats. Swimmer had his head and shoulders out of the water, but Savior couldn't get him completely onto shore by himself. We weren't sure if Swimmer had a head or neck injury, but we knew we had to get him out of the water, since he was wearing only a short sleeved polypro and swim trunks. We tried to stabilize his head and neck, and we pulled him out of the water.

Savior said that Swimmer came all the way through Pyrite, and was conscious when he was in the pool, but beat up. He grabbed Savior's boat, but then let go and semi-lost consciousness. No other boaters or shore safety was in the area. Savior managed to get Swimmer to shore, though I'm not sure how. 

Swimmer was breathing, and semi-coherant. We flagged down a raft that was on its way through, and a few more kayakers. Someone managed to flag down one of the BNSF trucks that was up on the tracks, and told them to get the EMTs from Gore rapid. Meanwhile, Swimmer knew where he was, who he was, and who the president was, but it was taking all he had to answer our questions. I had an emergency blanket in my 1st aid kit; we got that around him, and eventually got his vest and wet polypro off, and replaced them with dry clothes from one of the rafts. Swimmer reported no head injury and no distracting injuries.

Maybe another 10 minutes later, the shore safety members from Gore arrived. We filled them in on what was going on. They took over, went through a series of questions, and confirmed that there wasn't a head/spine injury, which was good, since nobody could track down a backboard. 

More people arrived; we probably had 30 or so at this point. Another raft guide (Guide) confirmed no c-spine injuries, and marshaled everyone together to build a litter out of oars, paddles, and cam straps. We got Swimmer onto the litter, and then slowly passed the litter up the scree slope, with a rope attached at the top. When the litter had passed each person, they reset at the top of the line to pass Swimmer up. 

Swimmer was loaded into the backseat of one of the BNSF trucks, and driven into Kremmling. After speaking with someone who rode along, it sounds like he was still somewhat out of it for most of the ride, but came around when they got near the ambulance enough to argue against getting in the ambulance. That decision was left to the medics, and it sounds like they took him in to check him out.

My thoughts:

1. I didn't use the pseudonym "savior" for nothing. He saved a life on Saturday.

2. It was a mistake not to have safety set at the pool below Pyrite. I think it's commonly accepted that if you swim at Gore, it's very possible to get washed all the way down into Pyrite and, if you do swim that far, you're going to be pretty beaten up by the time you make it to that pool. Also, as for the fixed safety, someone near the bottom of that rapid should know that they're the last line of defense, to avoid the mentality that there's always someone further downstream to help on race day.

3. I think everyone who arrived on-scene did a commendable job. Things that needed to get done -- get Swimmer out of the water, assess his condition, get him warmed up, and get him out of the canyon -- were accomplished quickly and efficiently, without anyone getting in the way, causing additional problems, or freezing up.

4. Swimmer was not dressed adequately for the run. While a polypro and shorts is nice for the long paddle in to Gore, and while it's tempting to dress lightly on a hot day, everyone should be dressed for a swim. While you would still be plenty beat up after taking the same swim in a drysuit, taking hypothermia out of the equation leaves you with quite a bit more energy.

5. Wilderness EMT training is invaluable. While the first 4 of us on scene knew enough to get Swimmer out of the water, get him warm, and keep him conscious, none of us knew enough to clear him for a c-spine injury.

6. If not for the railroad access, this would have been a much different rescue. Instead of building the litter, we would have had to build a fire, get Swimmer warmed up, and probably get him some food and water. A space blanket and the means to start a fire in wet conditions should be in everyone's first aid kit.


----------



## hojo

I volunteered to help with safety for the race and I would comment that the organization could have been better. In the morning we were left to "sort out" where we were going to be without any real direction or coordination. I volunteered to be on Kirsh and was the only official safety with a rope on that section, save for Todd running the raft shuttle (who did have a bevy of first-aid and training in the event it was needed). Thankfully, when I did have to deploy my rope, several racers who'd hiked up to watch assisted quickly and calmly. 3 of the 4 swimmers self rescued leaving us with only 1 to contend with.

I volunteered for safety out of respect for those who've fished me out from time to time and I'll continue to help. Having said that, I'm leery of signing up to help out with this event next year due to an excess (maybe real, maybe perceived) liability the safety crew seems to be generating after having read that there was no safety set at pyrite, and no backboard/c-collar with the crew on Gore. Other safety issues that I thought needed improvement were communications and personnel tracking. As everyone left the river, I was still assisting a distressed boater hiking down above Toilet Bowl. Some other members of safety failed to communicate that I stayed behind. When my wife asked about me she was told that all safety had returned. While I did indicate that I was going to stay back to help, that I didn't need a raft to stay behind, and I gladly took on that responsibility, I did expect the other members of safety to at least indicate to the organizers that I was still on the river.

Given my experience and the oversight at Pyrite, I think I'd rather just bring a throw bag and a friend and hang out on a rock as a spectator with a rope and forgo the free t-shirt.


----------



## caspermike

number one... BOB KICKS FUCKING ASS...


----------



## rockinRio

I was the guy who got the Swimmer. I figure I should explain my account, so everyone gets the full picture.

I had a bad line through Gore (my worst) and was very close to swimming myself. I managed to get up and get through Scissors. I pulled into the river left eddy to catch my breath and collect myself. I wasn't in there 10 seconds when a paddle and Swimmer floated by. I looked around quickly and saw a safety boater next to shore, I assume he didn't see the swimmer, as he wasn't doing anything.

The Swimmer was not pro-actively swimming, as he was maybe five good stokes from the eddy line. It looked like it was all he had to keep his head above water. I peeled out to give chase.

I reached him quickly and shouted for him to grab my boat. Swimmer was trying to say something but it was so gar-balled I honestly thought he didn't speak English. He clumsily grabbed my cockpit rim and started to pull me over. I shouted very loudly and repeatedly for him to move to the back of the boat. At this point we were approaching the left eddy just above Pyrite. I was able to get into the eddy but when I looked to my stern he was gone. I looked over my other should to see him headed for the center of the drop (right of the double boof line). I took the left line and paddled out into the slack water below.

I spotted Swimmer face down in the water. He was in the current and I was behind the eddy rock. As I approached the swimmer he completely submerged, and disappeared. I paddled quickly over to his last location and he came up under my boat, still face down.

I rolled him over to see only the whites of his eyes. Scariest moment in my life.

I looked around and I was the only one in sight. Luckily we were in the biggest pool on the run, but I was in the middle of it and didn't know quite how to get him to shore. I attempted to wake Swimmer up, to get him to grab my boat even for a few seconds, but he was unresponsive. I attempted to bulldoze him but as soon as my boat touched him he rolled over onto his face. I rolled him back over and decided I couldn't let go of him. 

I had my paddle in one hand and an unconscious Swimmer in the other, in the middle of Gore canyon, and I was completely alone.

(In retrospect this is when I should have grabbed my tow-tether hooked the biner to his vest and b-lined for the shore. But I didn't think about it until the drive home.) 

I put my paddle on shoulder and did a shoulder side scull to the river-right bank. When I was close enough I threw my paddle onshore exited my boat (don't recall how) and pulled Swimmer into shore, making sure his head and shoulders were at least out of the water.

I quickly threw my boat on shore, ripped my helmet off and stood over him. I took a quick moment to pray that he was breathing, then bent down to listen. Thank God he was breathing. I began to re-assess our situation. Swimmer was surrounded on three sides by blast rock, and I was exhausted. I made one attempt to cradled his head and pull him out of the water, but pulling him over the rocks was apparently painful enough to wake him up slightly. I stopped and tried to get him to wake up, asked him his name, he responded with a very gar-balled "Clay".

I look around and I am still completely alone. I begin to blow my whistle in three blasts as loudly as I can, pause and do it again, pause, and again. I finally see some people moving down Pyrite (a raft or cat and some kayakers). I blast three out again and again, but no one is coming around the corner. (I was later told they heard my blasts but thought it was up stream so waited in the pool.

Finally I saw some kayakers slowly paddle around the corner. I start waving my arms motioning them to come to me. (I later learned they initially though I was just having a boat problem, until the lead kayaker saw feet sticking out from around the rock, then he began to book it). As the first kayaker approached the shore (turned out to be Ian) he asked if Swimmer was alright, I responded "no" and at that moment he took over. In short order we were able to get him out of the water, onto some grass and began to work on getting him warm.

At this time I fell back and didn't participate much save being part of the assembly line up the slope.


Some of my thoughts:

First off everyone on scene did an amazing job of cooperating, and listening. I've been in a couple of bad back county situations before, and I have to say it was the best managed situation I've seen or been a part of. Without much discussion there was a team working the Swimmer, and a team working to evacuate. Everyone worked quickly but with purpose. It was a great thing to watch. So for everyone who stepped in and did want needed to be done thank you.

Second, I want to be very careful as to not place any blame on the safety kayaker in the eddy below scissors. I have no idea instructions he was given, what he saw or didn't see, or what he thought. I would only say that in future given the high possibility of people swimming all the way past Pyrite and the large collection pool below Pyrite it would be a good idea to have a safety/rescue raft there.

I struggled with not being able to help more once others arrived, but I have come to realize a few things.
First after help arrived and I was no longer alone, the weight of the situation hit me, and I did suffer from a bit if brain lock.
However I have come to realize that everyone had a roll to play in this, once other people were there it was no longer my responsibility. People who hadn't seen what I had seen, and had clearer minds arrived to keep escalating the rescue. (I don't think I will ever forget rolling him over and seeing the his eyes rolled back).

Had I not left the eddy above Gore at the time I did, had I not had the worse line through Gore, I would not have been in that eddy to see him float by... sometimes things happen for a reason. 

Finally, after I got off the river and people started to ask me about it everyone kept saying stuff like,
Man I'll paddle with you any day
Thank you for doing what you did, I can't believe you did all that
etc.

Here is the thing and I am dead serous about this. I think anyone out there would (or should) have done the same thing I did. If you see someone in trouble you should do everything you can to help. I couldn't imagine watching him float by and not chasing after him. I've been in bad swims, and he looked exhausted, I knew to some degree how he felt. He likely was resigned to being dead, and I know what that feels like. In my swims I had people around that I knew would do just about anything to save me. If you expect that from those around you, you should be ready to do the same.

I'm not a hero, yes I saved his life. But so did Ian and his crew, and the 30 other people who stopped afterwards and helped get him up the tracks. Everyone on the side of that river saved his life, not just me, I couldn't have done it all on my own.


----------



## caspermike

bob you kicked ass...

NO BackBoard???? not so much a liability as not having correct safety set up. when you got racers thinking theres "safety at everydrop" than people are going to expect it. safety should be in the water as well.. you can make a bob rescue nearly as well as a rope and most of the time more successfully.. sounds like their needed to be safety boaters. we had plenty of people on shore. and yeah catching a boat is part of safety. unless you want somebody to continue down stream after their own shit.. dopnt expect people catching boats inbetween gore and scissors but come get some people in the pools. only saw a raft as i boofed pyrite. and i assume it wasnt safety..

overall i had a great time but kinda felt the same way about the outcome. bring your bros..


----------



## rockinRio

P.S.

Does anyone know how he is doing?


----------



## craven_morhead

Another thought: I haven't taught or attended any formal whitewater safety training; is there an accepted best practice for rescuing an unconscious swimmer when you're the only person in the area and you're in a kayak? Ian, Pete, and I were discussing the pros/cons of clipping the swimmer to your tow tether vs. the one hand for the paddle, one hand for the swimmer technique.


----------



## smauk2

Good work Bob gore would have been totally different without you.


----------



## hojo

craven_morhead said:


> Another thought: I haven't taught or attended any formal whitewater safety training; is there an accepted best practice for rescuing an unconscious swimmer when you're the only person in the area and you're in a kayak? Ian, Pete, and I were discussing the pros/cons of clipping the swimmer to your tow tether vs. the one hand for the paddle, one hand for the swimmer technique.


First, your rescue, all of you, was top notch. My rant above should have included that acknowledgement.

The pros of clipping in, as I see them:
1) You have more control over your own kayak
2) You can still release in the event of getting into a bad situation
3) You may be able to buy more time while other boaters/shore safety can respond.

The cons:
1) You may not be able to keep their head out of the water. My Green Jacket has no attachment point other than a shoulder strap which will pitch the swimmer.
2) If you have to release then your tether becomes a both an entanglement and pin hazard albeit it a small one.
3) The swimmer has no way of getting out of the tow situation without you releasing. I see this as an issue if the swimmer is conscious but having to still fight to maintain a heads up position and panicking as a result.
4) In a boat like the Green Boat, the swimmer may be fixed on one side of the boat (say the left) since the stern is so long. If you have to paddle to river left that could force the swimmer under your boat since they're upstream. 

I never practiced clipping into a swimmer with a tow tether nor was it discussed in my SWR class. I've heard of people letting a swimmer hold onto one but that presumes the swimmer is conscious and able to assist in the rescue. As in other rescue techniques, it's something that would need to be practiced by paddlers and swimmers in turn to understand how to use it.


----------



## High Combat Roller

*Nice job Bob. You are the man!*

I take my helmet off to you my friend. Thank god you were there. Way to keep cool and find a way to get that boater to shore. I know that they don't hand out awards for what you did, but hands down to me you're the winner of the Gore Race. Keep doing what you do!





rockinRio said:


> I was the guy who got the Swimmer. I figure I should explain my account, so everyone gets the full picture.
> 
> I had a bad line through Gore (my worst) and was very close to swimming myself. I managed to get up and get through Scissors. I pulled into the river left eddy to catch my breath and collect myself. I wasn't in there 10 seconds when a paddle and Swimmer floated by. I looked around quickly and saw a safety boater next to shore, I assume he didn't see the swimmer, as he wasn't doing anything.
> 
> The Swimmer was not pro-actively swimming, as he was maybe five good stokes from the eddy line. It looked like it was all he had to keep his head above water. I peeled out to give chase.
> 
> I reached him quickly and shouted for him to grab my boat. Swimmer was trying to say something but it was so gar-balled I honestly thought he didn't speak English. He clumsily grabbed my cockpit rim and started to pull me over. I shouted very loudly and repeatedly for him to move to the back of the boat. At this point we were approaching the left eddy just above Pyrite. I was able to get into the eddy but when I looked to my stern he was gone. I looked over my other should to see him headed for the center of the drop (right of the double boof line). I took the left line and paddled out into the slack water below.
> 
> I spotted Swimmer face down in the water. He was in the current and I was behind the eddy rock. As I approached the swimmer he completely submerged, and disappeared. I paddled quickly over to his last location and he came up under my boat, still face down.
> 
> I rolled him over to see only the whites of his eyes. Scariest moment in my life.
> 
> I looked around and I was the only one in sight. Luckily we were in the biggest pool on the run, but I was in the middle of it and didn't know quite how to get him to shore. I attempted to wake Swimmer up, to get him to grab my boat even for a few seconds, but he was unresponsive. I attempted to bulldoze him but as soon as my boat touched him he rolled over onto his face. I rolled him back over and decided I couldn't let go of him.
> 
> I had my paddle in one hand and an unconscious Swimmer in the other, in the middle of Gore canyon, and I was completely alone.
> 
> (In retrospect this is when I should have grabbed my tow-tether hooked the biner to his vest and b-lined for the shore. But I didn't think about it until the drive home.)
> 
> I put my paddle on shoulder and did a shoulder side scull to the river-right bank. When I was close enough I threw my paddle onshore exited my boat (don't recall how) and pulled Swimmer into shore, making sure his head and shoulders were at least out of the water.
> 
> I quickly threw my boat on shore, ripped my helmet off and stood over him. I took a quick moment to pray that he was breathing, then bent down to listen. Thank God he was breathing. I began to re-assess our situation. Swimmer was surrounded on three sides by blast rock, and I was exhausted. I made one attempt to cradled his head and pull him out of the water, but pulling him over the rocks was apparently painful enough to wake him up slightly. I stopped and tried to get him to wake up, asked him his name, he responded with a very gar-balled "Clay".
> 
> I look around and I am still completely alone. I begin to blow my whistle in three blasts as loudly as I can, pause and do it again, pause, and again. I finally see some people moving down Pyrite (a raft or cat and some kayakers). I blast three out again and again, but no one is coming around the corner. (I was later told they heard my blasts but thought it was up stream so waited in the pool.
> 
> Finally I saw some kayakers slowly paddle around the corner. I start waving my arms motioning them to come to me. (I later learned they initially though I was just having a boat problem, until the lead kayaker saw feet sticking out from around the rock, then he began to book it). As the first kayaker approached the shore (turned out to be Ian) he asked if Swimmer was alright, I responded "no" and at that moment he took over. In short order we were able to get him out of the water, onto some grass and began to work on getting him warm.
> 
> At this time I fell back and didn't participate much save being part of the assembly line up the slope.
> 
> 
> Some of my thoughts:
> 
> First off everyone on scene did an amazing job of cooperating, and listening. I've been in a couple of bad back county situations before, and I have to say it was the best managed situation I've seen or been a part of. Without much discussion there was a team working the Swimmer, and a team working to evacuate. Everyone worked quickly but with purpose. It was a great thing to watch. So for everyone who stepped in and did want needed to be done thank you.
> 
> Second, I want to be very careful as to not place any blame on the safety kayaker in the eddy below scissors. I have no idea instructions he was given, what he saw or didn't see, or what he thought. I would only say that in future given the high possibility of people swimming all the way past Pyrite and the large collection pool below Pyrite it would be a good idea to have a safety/rescue raft there.
> 
> I struggled with not being able to help more once others arrived, but I have come to realize a few things.
> First after help arrived and I was no longer alone, the weight of the situation hit me, and I did suffer from a bit if brain lock.
> However I have come to realize that everyone had a roll to play in this, once other people were there it was no longer my responsibility. People who hadn't seen what I had seen, and had clearer minds arrived to keep escalating the rescue. (I don't think I will ever forget rolling him over and seeing the his eyes rolled back).
> 
> Had I not left the eddy above Gore at the time I did, had I not had the worse line through Gore, I would not have been in that eddy to see him float by... sometimes things happen for a reason.
> 
> Finally, after I got off the river and people started to ask me about it everyone kept saying stuff like,
> Man I'll paddle with you any day
> Thank you for doing what you did, I can't believe you did all that
> etc.
> 
> Here is the thing and I am dead serous about this. I think anyone out there would (or should) have done the same thing I did. If you see someone in trouble you should do everything you can to help. I couldn't imagine watching him float by and not chasing after him. I've been in bad swims, and he looked exhausted, I knew to some degree how he felt. He likely was resigned to being dead, and I know what that feels like. In my swims I had people around that I knew would do just about anything to save me. If you expect that from those around you, you should be ready to do the same.
> 
> I'm not a hero, yes I saved his life. But so did Ian and his crew, and the 30 other people who stopped afterwards and helped get him up the tracks. Everyone on the side of that river saved his life, not just me, I couldn't have done it all on my own.


----------



## ScubaSteve

Those guys gave me a ride in. I recall, one was a guide on the Gauley. Was it the younger guy or the older one who had the bad swim? Any news on his condition? Myself and a couple others pulled their shredder out below sissors.


----------



## SummitAP

rockinRio! You ROCK!



hojo said:


> First, your rescue, all of you, was top notch. My rant above should have included that acknowledgement.
> 
> The pros of clipping in, as I see them:
> 1) You have more control over your own kayak
> 2) You can still release in the event of getting into a bad situation
> 3) You may be able to buy more time while other boaters/shore safety can respond.
> 
> The cons:
> 1) You may not be able to keep their head out of the water. My Green Jacket has no attachment point other than a shoulder strap which will pitch the swimmer.
> 2) If you have to release then your tether becomes a both an entanglement and pin hazard albeit it a small one.
> 3) The swimmer has no way of getting out of the tow situation without you releasing. I see this as an issue if the swimmer is conscious but having to still fight to maintain a heads up position and panicking as a result.
> 4) In a boat like the Green Boat, the swimmer may be fixed on one side of the boat (say the left) since the stern is so long. If you have to paddle to river left that could force the swimmer under your boat since they're upstream.
> 
> I never practiced clipping into a swimmer with a tow tether nor was it discussed in my SWR class. I've heard of people letting a swimmer hold onto one but that presumes the swimmer is conscious and able to assist in the rescue. As in other rescue techniques, it's something that would need to be practiced by paddlers and swimmers in turn to understand how to use it.


That's a pretty good list... I think I want to try some practice with that this weekend!


----------



## jameswoody

hey all,

i was going to post this and thought- this seems like a good place.

I want to give a huge shout out to everyone who steps up in these situations. And to all those who take on and protect less experienced boaters through stuff like Gore. I would have been in the s*** if some guys I just met didn't suck it up and help me through after a bad swim through Scissors.

I had a hard day through there yesterday and got pretty fatigued after the swim. The guys from Fraser were awesome even when I clearly wasn't on my game. 

cheers boys.


----------



## rockinRio

It was my understanding that the Swimmer was the less experienced of the two. I couldn't tell you if he was younger or old than the other I never met his partner. I'd say he was in his late 30s early 40s. But I wasn't really paying that much attention, and he probably looked a lot older than he was given the situation.

Thoughts on the tow tether-
Good Pro/Con list...
On the drive home as I was realizing I could have used the tether it didn't take long to think he likely would have rolled over. I would have had to sacrifice his head above water for getting to the shore a lot quicker. Had I *not *been in calm water the tether would have been my only option to get him to shore. So I think for the situation I likely did the safer thing. It is just good to talk about how things could have played out.


----------



## willoughby

Was the swimmer a registered racer (wearing a bib) or was he just in Gore to watch and paddle?


----------



## ScubaSteve

Rockinrio, I just reread your post. Clay was the more inexperienced of the two. Seemed like a really nice guy. Thank you for risking your life to rescue him. You are a hero; there is no denying that.


----------



## rockinRio

willoughby said:


> Was the swimmer a registered racer (wearing a bib) or was he just in Gore to watch and paddle?


He was wearing a bib. He was a racer.


----------



## caspermike

fuck theathering a dude whos still breathing.. hes still kicking. you guys want to be dragged behind some kayak sounds like it would be just as bad as the swim.. outstanding job bob.. you did everything perfect. keep oxygen in the lad is very important. like you said 15 extra seconds and he wouldnt be so good.. 
also you going to detach your teacther to some guys whos already swimming? negative give him something extra to worry about..
A living human isnt a boat, you can'nt just drag them to shore.. its going to pull you down stream aka filled up boat. no bueno.. gotta get them on the cockpit and out of the water. your paddling is going to go to shit, but nobody expects you to drag them to shore in the middle of a four.
i suggest some recue classes for everybody..


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Bob saved the swimmers life, no doubt in my mind. Awesome feat Bob! Modesty may make "hero" feel wierd, but don't sell yourself short, its the right word for what you did.

The swimmer had obvious large bruises on his legs and had taken a severe beating. Swimmer was unable to move, pale, eyes closed (could barely open them when asked), shallow breathing, and could barely muster a whisper in response to questions. He was in really bad shape. 

A couple things come to mind to me...

First... how do you get an unconcious swimmer to shore solo? I'm not an advocate of clipping in to him with a rescue vest. You have no way to keep his head above water when he is clipped in and floating. Keeping his head above water is the #1 objective, and #2 is to get to shore. Also, if you clip in and swim or need to release the harness, it might not have enough force to pull the webbing on the safety strap through the buckle. Be very careful what you clip into! I think Bob executed the safest way to get the guy to shore in this circumstance. 

Multiple safety nets were breached in this accident. Boaters rely on layers of safety to prevent accidents such as personal boating skill, self rescue skills, proper cold water gear / safety gear, shore and boat based safety by others, and communication on the river. To an extent all of these systems failed in this accident, as this guy slipped through the cracks.

Second hand reports were that the swimmer did not have much whitewater experience. I can't confirm this, but its chilling to think that the swimmer might not have had the skills to boat gore safely. The swimmer had a chance to self rescue in the pool below gore and above scissors. Perhaps he was already beaten down, but he had a very weak self rescue attempt and was unable to get out before scissors. The swimmer had a thin polypro T-shirt and swim trunks on, a PFD, helmet, and booties. I estimate that the swimmer was in the water for 10 minutes before we could fully haul him out of the water. While not freezing cold, the water in gore is a cool 60 degrees and will sap your energy fast without any protective cold water gear. Even a shorty top and neoprene pants would have helped.

The safety system somehow allowed him to pass through as well. I helped haul in his partner who got a rope 1/2 way through gore. I looked for the other swimmer after, and I saw a rope thrown to him in the pool above scissors, but it was upstream and he couldn't get it. There was a safety boater at gore and one at tunnel. I think "group think" had everyone thinking that the "other guy" would get him. The safety boater a gore told me he saw a rope in the water and didn't peel out after the guy. My guess is that he assumed the scissors safety boater would get to him. While I don't know the circumstances of the scissors safety boater, its clearly a major miss to not take action. In hindsight, the safety boaters need to be peeling out for every swimmer that doesn't get roped out in gore. One of the gore safety boaters was stationed up pretty high in the runout. I think having safety boaters at the very bottom eddies at the pool below gore and above scissors is best. 

There was certainly a communication breakdown too. There didn't appear to be a system in place to fully account for swimmers to make sure all boaters were accounted for. I assumed, as did many, that someone downstream got him, and that turned out to be a very bad assumption. There wasn't any way for the majority of the folks at gore to know what happened to folks below pyrite. Perhaps a set up with 2-way radios at gore and pyrite would fix this. There has to be a way to make sure every racer is accounted for through this stretch. A gore observer could note number of boaters and type of craft entering gore, and could radio number of swimmers not rescued out of the bottom of gore. Observer at pyrite could verify that swimmers are either rescued, are still in need, or that boaters made it through safe. Its sad when there are over 50 people around the gore/scissors/pyrite sequence and only one person went after swimmer. The swimmer avoided death by being saved by the absolutely last line of unplanned defense.

I also think the safety at the gore race needs some improvement. For the most part safety went pretty well. Many boaters were roped out, and many self rescued. The raft guys improvised a litter out of oars, paddles, straps and rope and executed a textbook haul system up a difficult scree slope (great work guys!). On the other hand, the safety boaters didn't seem to be peeling out after swimmers. Being a safety boater at Gore rapid is a tough job. You need to be ready to peel out and run through scissors and pyrite jockeying with swimmers. I've seen expert boaters have a difficult time negotiating this stretch with swimmers holding on. My two cents is that if a person swims out of gore and into scissors the appropriate attitude should be all hands on deck. Better to get the entire safety boating crew after swimmers than have no one go because they all thought the next guy would go.

I suspect that the goal was to have safety set up below pyrite, but somehow that didn't happen. In hindsight, this was a major mistake. Not having a good system to evacuate injured boaters on hand was also a problem that could be improved upon.

While the vast majority of the racers and spectators were skilled boaters who were in control, there were a handful of boaters who seemed unprepared. I watched a non-racer raft flip in gore rapid in the channel above indecision. All 6 rafters were in the water, several of them were making minimal attempts to self rescue or swim to shore, and one girl's helmet came off and was floating in the water going downstream. I'd personally consider properly fitted safety gear (ie helmets) and the ability to actively self rescue the bare minimum qualifications to paddle gore. 

Another thing missing in the safety set up was catchers to pull in swimmers who were roped at the end of the pendulum. I think its a good idea to station both a roper and a catcher at spots like gore. 

My intention with sharing my observations is not to criticize what happened, but to highlight opportunities for improvement in the future. The reality is that we got lucky this weekend, and a guy almost died on a section of river that supposedly had a ton of safety in place. As a boating community we all have to strive to do better than this. The Gore Race is a great time, and its lots of fun to see everyone, but its not going to be much fun if there are fatalities. I don't have all the answers to how to make it better, but at a minimum I'd think that 1) better safety organization, 2) a good way of communicating on the river, and 3) some screening of racers might help improve things in the future.

I also want to say that I think the race organizers did a great job overall. Its a ton of work to put on an event like gore, and getting safety volunteers is like herding cats. Lets get it done better next time.



-Ian


----------



## [email protected]

Great job to those that did the rescue, I think that holding onto the swimmer and paddling with one hand works well. My other thought is to just swim the guy to shore, in a pool I think you can effectively swim the victim to shore and you have a lot more control over the victims body position.

As far as the original accident, I think this is a learning experience. I don't want to call out individuals but the safety failed, I think the gore thru pyrite series is where almost all of the safety should be. And there should be multiple ropers above scissors and at least 2 safety boaters below. I think having a safety boat at the lip of scissors is a bad idea, thats a good way for the safety boater to end up in the hole on the left. A swimmer will flush right thru scissors and I think in the few hundred yard between scissors and pyrite is when safety boaters would be most effective.

I felt like there were to many safety personnel at tunnel, maybe I'm wrong but when I came through it seemed like there were at least 30 people near the water on the right, I'm not sure how many were actual safety. It seems to me that you could easily get by with 2 safety people at tunnel. I feel like some resources that should have been allocated for gore went to tunnel. 

Someone above posted that the racers where told or had the mentality that there was going to be safety everywhere, this is flat wrong we were told that there wouldn't be safety at most of the rapids (stuff between pyrite and tunnel). I felt completely comfortable with this and no one should race without feeling fine about getting through the class 4 stuff or if something does happen of self rescuing.

The race was an awesome time and it seemed that most of the racers where not the ones shitshowing. I think that people really need to not be paddling the rapids (especially gore-pyrite) when the race is going on, it takes away from the safety that is really meant for the racers and adds another hazard. I was planning on running the sneak at gore but someone basically blocked the channel (non racers) and forced me to go to an alternate line. I was comfortable running the other lines but I know people that were in the race and only have run the sneak, it really pissed me off that the guy was eddied out and peeled out right in front of me while I was yelling at him to get out of the way. I think having situations like this adds danger to the race that is completely avoidable. 

Kinda went on a rant there, but I am really glad at the rescue that was made, everyone involved deserves a pat on the back to a job well done. I also think that this shows the importance of talking about situations and getting people to be proactive to safety instead of reactive.

Hope the guy has a quick and full recovery.
-Tom


----------



## Mike Hartley

In regards to tethering a swimmer, I think that's bad for a number of reasons, most already pointed out. But also myself, and numerous other folks, have had rescue vests not release when begged to do so. A swimmer could create enough force to really screw you as a boater/rescuer but not enough to make the vest safety system actually release. Now you've potentially broken the number one rule of SAR which is don't create another victim. I'd hate to think of two swimmers tethered together heading downstream.

Ideally safety is always set up perfectly. In reality it often isn't. There's a lot of human nature to overcome. And while it sounds like there was substantial room for improvement at Gore, the main thing in my mind when things collapse is that folks/someone responds as best they can without a script. Sure sounds like that happened under incredible pressure. Damned nice work!


----------



## Phil U.

Mike Hartley said:


> In regards to tethering a swimmer, I think that's bad for a number of reasons, most already pointed out. But also myself, and numerous other folks, have had rescue vests not release when begged to do so. A swimmer could create enough force to really screw you as a boater/rescuer but not enough to make the vest safety system actually release. Now you've potentially broken the number one rule of SAR which is don't create another victim. I'd hate to think of two swimmers tethered together heading downstream.
> 
> Ideally safety is always set up perfectly. In reality it often isn't. There's a lot of human nature to overcome. And while it sounds like there was substantial room for improvement at Gore, the main thing in my mind when things collapse is that folks/someone responds as best they can without a script. Sure sounds like that happened under incredible pressure. Damned nice work!


Agree! Kudos to all involved.


----------



## Riparian

Props to RockinRio. 

There were obviously serious holes in the safety, and the organizers surely have learned something. The good news? A Buzzard stepped up to the plate and saved a guy's life. Very cool.


----------



## DanielGlauser

*Thanks for all the safety and a few points of improvement*

Thanks to Timberline and the race organizers, big events are hard to get right and I think they did a great job. As Ian pointed out there were a lot of people on the water and a lot of successful rescues. Unfortunately I was one of them.

I ran the right line (sneak) at Gore. Heading in the water level looked a little lower than last weekend and I lost confidence than I would make it up on the rock on the left side of the sneak. That moment of hesitation cost me the race as I didn't get enough of a stroke off the rock and dropped my right edge as I approached the bottom of the sneak. Flipped. Tried to roll on the upstream side but it was too aerated. Switched sides and missed my role in the aeration. A third attempt would have probably worked but i was out of air from hauling as fast as I could into Gore. I swam. Started getting recirculated. Held my paddle in my right hand and put my left hand up. Some of the folks watching said that my head never got to the surface in the aeration but the top of my helmet and left hand were visible. No rope. Recirculated again. No rope. I recirculated a handful of times, not sure at this point. 

I stopped kicking for the surface, went a bit deeper on a recirculation and came up closer to the boil line. Finally some air. I saw a giant safety guy on the rock with a rope. Sweet. He motioned to me as if he was asking if I wanted a rope. All I could think was, "Does he think I'm still racing? I'm swimming at the top of a class V rapid. Of course I want a $%^#$% rope." I motioned for him to throw as I headed back in for another ride. His throw was good and I had a rope in my hands. I believe I went in for another ride. At some point I was out of the hole with a rope in my hands floating toward the eddy. I was hoping for a quick tug or two on the rope. Instead I was swung around the rock, back into the current effectively peeling out of the sneak eddy back into the maw. 

At this point I was scared. I was tired, hadn't seen much in the way of oxygen for a while and was afraid of going under indecision. Luckily I swung through a hydraulic into an eddy below the rock. I clung to the rope and gasped for a while. The safety guy started yelling at me but I didn't care. All I could focus on was keeping air going into my lungs. There was either a catch person down there or she came down there after I was roped in, I wasn't sure. She grabbed my life jacket and tried to haul me up. I believe I choked out the words "back off" and went back to gasping. After a few minutes I climbed up out of the river.

After resting for a bit I started hiking after my boat. The folks at Scissors sent me down to Pyrite. At Pyrite there was a guy on the rocks with a rope and a girl on the shore out of her kayak who seemed to be having trouble on the rocks. Not sure what she was doing, seemed to be hanging out. I tried asking about my boat, one of them pointed me upstream the other pointed me downstream. I kept to near river level and continued walking. The broken scree was a bit sketchy and I was pretty tired from the ordeal at Gore. All the debris from the railroad didn't help either, large pieces of twisted metal and old railroad ties with metal spikes added to the sketch factor. I finally found my boat on the left bank a couple of rapids above Tunnel. A kayaker who just happened to be paddling down had pulled it out of the drink for me. Hooked up with Krusty and we paddled down together. Things were smooth from there.

Thanks to the kayaker who pulled my boat out and safety folks who helped me in Gore. Things would have been a lot more difficult without your help. I missed a line I've styled numerous times and that cost me the race. Had I been in better shape and not sick the week leading up to the race I probably could have hung in a bit longer and gotten myself out of the situation. Better yet, I may have avoided the situation all together.

To whoever threw me the rope if someone's being recirculated in a hydraulic with their head below water and you see their open hand sticking out of the water it's okay to throw your rope. You don't always need eye contact. Especially with a kayaker during a class V race, lay the rope on their helmet and they'll figure out what to do. Kayaking safety is a little different than raft safety, you can assume a decent level of experience from kayakers racing down class V.

I rode up with my buddy Pete who offered to help with safety. He was turned away and told everything was all set. I really wish he was stationed at the bottom of Pyrite. In fact, two or more safety boaters down there in their boat would have been ideal. IMHO I think folks in their boats below Pyrite is more important that someone on the shore with a rope. Both are ideal.

Ian, I don't think additional screening of racers is the way to go. A person's decision to race should depend upon their ability to race the rapids combined with how they are doing that particular day. That needs to be a personal decision, folks need to take responsibility for themselves. Would you have denied me entrance to the event? Even experienced racers can swim.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## craporadon

[email protected] said:


> I don't want to call out individuals but the safety failed, I think the gore thru pyrite series is where almost all of the safety should be.


Obviously you've never set safety at toilet bowl during gore race. I have seen heavy shit go down there when it's flowing good. I think 12 swimmers the year I was there, it was like a Wild West shootout with Throwbags.


----------



## ToddG

[email protected] said:


> I think that people really need to not be paddling the rapids (especially gore-pyrite) when the race is going on, it takes away from the safety that is really meant for the racers and adds another hazard. I was planning on running the sneak at gore but someone basically blocked the channel (non racers) and forced me to go to an alternate line. I was comfortable running the other lines but I know people that were in the race and only have run the sneak, it really pissed me off that the guy was eddied out and peeled out right in front of me while I was yelling at him to get out of the way. I think having situations like this adds danger to the race that is completely avoidable.
> 
> -Tom


one thing i've noticed, just in reading about the gore race in the many years since i've actually been at the event, is that the race weekend seems to be more & more actively promoted as "the safest weekend of the year to try your luck in the canyon". this kind of "bring the kids, bring granny, bring the creature rafts" mentality seems to downplay the perceived seriousness of the canyon, & encourage risky behavior by the newbs ... & is fundamentally at odds with the goals of class V race.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Wanted to clarify my point about safety boaters at gore. I didn't mean put them in the last chance eddy right above scissors, but in the very large eddy river left at the bottom of gore where most people regroup that is on the side of the "pool" above scissors. From here, safety boaters can see whats happening, see if folks get missed by ropes and peel out after them if they swim into scissors, or maybe catch them before they go. I think having a safety boater below scissors is good too, but they can't see whats happening at gore, and maybe thats how the swimmer got missed. Definitely have somone below pyrite. 

As Dan posted, the rope took a long time to get to Dan. Uncomfortably long. Long enough for me to be shouting "throw him a F$CKING ROPE!" There were openings to get him a rope sooner. I was worried someone would drop in on him without knowing it. Saw a lot of boaters get worked in the hole below the sneak boof on race day.

As for screening racers, my thoughts were that there should be some minimum level of experience to race, like you have run gore before or you have class V experience. My point is that if you haven't run gore and you don't raft class V, maybe you shouldn't race. At the SSV race, they announced that no one would be allowed to enter the race unless they had people to vouch that they were class V boaters, or that the race organizers knew they had the skills to race SSV. This supposedly came about after a "not ready" race entry last year. While I think the vast majority of Gore racers are up to the task (ie not dumb enough to race if you aren't ready), I suspect that the swimmer in question was light on experience. While even the best of racers can swim, when they do swim, they generally know what to do to save themselves. My concern is people with limited experience might not have the ability to self rescue once they swim. 

Lastly, I'm still wondering about what to do when you encounter a near drowning? Everyone knows you start CPR when someone isn't breathing and their heart is stopped. What do you do with a near drowning where the heart is beating, and they are breathing, but oxygenation seems low and they are in really bad shape? We pulled him out of the water and worked on getting him warm, which is the obvious start. His heart rate was 145 and he was motionless and inactive. I assumed that he was potentially hypothermic, but upon reflection he wasn't shivering, and his heart rate was too high for advanced hypothermia when shivering stops. My wife is a doctor with a pulmonary (lung) specialty. We talked about it last night. Her thoughts were that perhaps a near drowning victim has aspirated water into the lungs. Even small amounts of water can significantly reduce oxygen absorption in the lungs. Her comment was that a high heart rate could be signs that his lungs aren't working well. She noted that she would have attempted some rescue breaths to see if there was water in the lungs and to help get his oxygenation levels up. I read through my river rescue books last night and did some searching online, but didn't find a lot about near drowning care, and haven't really satisfied myself on what else you should be doing to assist near drowning victims who are on the cusp like this guy was.


----------



## FrankC

The cold 60 degree water probably played a major role in the total exhaustion this guy felt during the long swim. Running Gore in a shredder probably means you will be swimming at some point. Even though the air is hot I would recommend at least putting on a thin wetsuit hydroskin type shorty top and bottom. If you get too hot just jump in the water to cool off. This has always worked for me and I've taken more swims than I care to mention.


----------



## hojo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Lastly, I'm still wondering about what to do when you encounter a near drowning? Everyone knows you start CPR when someone isn't breathing and their heart is stopped. What do you do with a near drowning where the heart is beating, and they are breathing, but oxygenation seems low and they are in really bad shape? We pulled him out of the water and worked on getting him warm, which is the obvious start. His heart rate was 145 and he was motionless and inactive. I assumed that he was potentially hypothermic, but upon reflection he wasn't shivering, and his heart rate was too high for advanced hypothermia when shivering stops. My wife is a doctor with a pulmonary (lung) specialty. We talked about it last night. Her thoughts were that perhaps a near drowning victim has aspirated water into the lungs. Even small amounts of water can significantly reduce oxygen absorption in the lungs. Her comment was that a high heart rate could be signs that his lungs aren't working well. She noted that she would have attempted some rescue breaths to see if there was water in the lungs and to help get his oxygenation levels up. I read through my river rescue books last night and did some searching online, but didn't find a lot about near drowning care, and haven't really satisfied myself on what else you should be doing to assist near drowning victims who are on the cusp like this guy was.


Ian, 

In SCUBA the recommended first aid for submersion (what used to be called near drowning) is supplemental oxygen. I have an oxygen kit that I take diving and I think it'd be a good thing to have on a day like the Gore race. The theory is that even if they have fluid in the lungs the added oxygen will (obviously) help stabilize them. I'll start keeping my O2 kit in the takeout car. It’s a good kit with non-return masks, an ambu bag and a cpr mask with an O2 barb. It's small enough to transport on a raft but really too big to go in a kayak.

If you want to study up on O2 first aid look at Divers Alert Network: http://diversalertnetwork.org/. I can organize training through some divers that I know but not sure of the liability issues with training kayakers in diving response. I've got to burn my O2 tank for hydro anyhow and would be glad to walk you though a basic setup. In my opinion the rescue protocols between kayaking and scuba are similar and the drowning mechanisms are close enough without having to concern yourself with Decompression Illnesses that diving produces.


----------



## Kyle K

Hojo,

I would be interested in learning more about O2 kits and how to work them. If you're willing to give a class, I'm in. I would guess there are others interested as well. Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## jonny water

Is the swimmer OK? Anyone know how he is doing?

Glad Rockinrio was able to help him the way he did and others helped when they could! That is a tramatic experience and rockinrio: you did the right thing and saved that guys life.

Breathing and a pulse but nearly drowned: I think 2 immediate rescue breaths couldn't hurt the situation (correct me if I'm wrong). Keep airway open, Treat for shock and get help then continue monitoring vitals.


----------



## jboats

Wow, Amazing feat everyone. the only items I would like to add is if in a wilderness senario and you add water or food to the equation it can compoiund the injury for many reasons. Internal bleeding would go real bad with water being added to the system and the food can bring down energy levels further cause it takes energy to break it down. 

Just wanted to add that little bit as a little food for thought... If an EMT or other profession tells me I'm incorrect in my thoughts I will learn i was taught inccorrectly and would like to know that BTW... 

Besides that nice work crew and Savior very much so commendable..


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

The swimmer was reportedly OK. He was brought into Kremmling by the railroad guys from what I heard. By the time he got to the ambulance he was in much better shape and wanted to refuse the ambulance, but they took him to the hospital anyway. Heard this second hand at the takeout later in the day.


----------



## Kendi

First of all- amazing job on the rescue! I plan on using it as an example in my next class if that's ok.

A few thoughts from my perspective: First- I have been a lifeguard for over 20 years (a lifeguard instr for 15 of those). I have been a CPR and First Aid instr for 15 years and also teach Wilderness First Aid. I am not an EMT however.

Second: I have taken White Water Rescue and been a guide for 2 years so I've got some water experience-but it's class III and IV, not class V.

All that being said: I am impressed at how well you maintained your calm in the situation. One thing that struck me was how lucky you were. You absolutely were in the right place at the right time for that guy. Please don't second guess your actions about towing him or not. You got the job done in a way that didn't further endanger yourself. Imagine if you had attached him to your tether and something didn't go right. Then there would be 2 people in trouble with no one around to help. 

If ever there is one take home message of any rescue situation- it's don't make it worse- you are the most important. You did the right thing by not tethering him. You retained your ability to help youself (by not getting out of your boat). You did everything you could right. Good job.

Regarding the near drowning question: supplimental O2 is really the only way to go. In lieu of that: a bag valve mask delivers higher concentration of O2 than plain rescue breathing (20% vs 16%).

Again- good job.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

More on "To tow or not to tow?"

Joe Keck PM'd me a story of a similar rescue on kirschbaum. Joe clipped into an unconcious victim, paddled him to shore, he wasn't breathing, they started CPR and revived him. So, clipping in to an unconcious boater has worked too. I guess its really a case by case situational thing.

Also, thanks to the couple responses about supplemental O2 for the near drowning victims. Thats all I could really find on the internet too. Sounds like having oxygen on hand might be a good idea.


----------



## KUpolo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Lastly, I'm still wondering about what to do when you encounter a near drowning? Everyone knows you start CPR when someone isn't breathing and their heart is stopped. What do you do with a near drowning where the heart is beating, and they are breathing, but oxygenation seems low and they are in really bad shape? We pulled him out of the water and worked on getting him warm, which is the obvious start. His heart rate was 145 and he was motionless and inactive. I assumed that he was potentially hypothermic, but upon reflection he wasn't shivering, and his heart rate was too high for advanced hypothermia when shivering stops. My wife is a doctor with a pulmonary (lung) specialty. We talked about it last night. Her thoughts were that perhaps a near drowning victim has aspirated water into the lungs. Even small amounts of water can significantly reduce oxygen absorption in the lungs. Her comment was that a high heart rate could be signs that his lungs aren't working well. She noted that she would have attempted some rescue breaths to see if there was water in the lungs and to help get his oxygenation levels up. I read through my river rescue books last night and did some searching online, but didn't find a lot about near drowning care, and haven't really satisfied myself on what else you should be doing to assist near drowning victims who are on the cusp like this guy was.


Ian,

My thought would be to place the person in the Recovery Position and monitor respirations and heart rate very carefully. If you have a bottle of O2, of course you would put that on them (non rebreather mask and crank the LPM), but the reality is that I don't see many of us carrying one of those bad boys in our boats. Having a few stationed strategically during the race would be a great idea.

I am basing my thoughts on what I remember from my National Ski Patrol medical training, which is very similar to EMT-Basic but with a bit more of a wilderness slant. 

If the respirations become gasps instead of actual breathes, I would then start rescue breathing. 

Recovery Position will help to keep them from aspirating vomit if it comes. It will also keep the brain low so we can get some oxygenated blood back to it.


----------



## [email protected]

craporadon said:


> Obviously you've never set safety at toilet bowl during gore race. I have seen heavy shit go down there when it's flowing good. I think 12 swimmers the year I was there, it was like a Wild West shootout with Throwbags.


Yeah you're right on that one, but 2 safety people there should be plenty due to the huge pool that is there. I also think kirsbaum is a good place for multiple safety people, that rapid sucks ass to swim.


----------



## wayniac

Hopefully everyone here understands the luck involved with getting this person off the river safetly. I was bagged on river left last year before the race (would have been a better idea of portage gore then put in below the drop- that's another story) but we often assume we can control everything. Just two weeks before my swim I chased a swimmer through Scissors. He might as just well had been on the moon. Had he not swam left he certainly would have run Pyrite in his vest. When I was bagged, I was fairly disoriented and was lucky enough to be hit perfectly with a bag- and still be concious. One thing here I haven't seen mentioned from SRT training- a person who has had a 'near drowning' experience SHOULD spend the night in a hospital and be monitored. Any water that enters the lungs can have a delayed fatal effect. But I leave it to the docs in this thread to explain why.


----------



## wayniac

*toilet safety requirements vs Gore*



craporadon said:


> Obviously you've never set safety at toilet bowl during gore race. I have seen heavy shit go down there when it's flowing good. I think 12 swimmers the year I was there, it was like a Wild West shootout with Throwbags.


Agreed that Toilet creates trouble. But the sheer numbers it takes to provide safety at Gore (both river left and right- and through multiple drops) makes Toilet look like a cake walk. And yes, I've bagged more my fair share of swimmers at Toilet. The rock in front of the hole assures you will be stuck in the hole- but makes for a good close proximity throw and rescue. Some front end communication helps as well- as long as boaters know that in lieu of a bag, your best bet is to self rescue by diving straight down and flush out- and I've watched plenty of stuck boaters and kayakers do exactly that- but you have to have it together mentally. The worse thing you can do is keep coming up under a raft and trying to climb on board in the hole. I've even seen people purposely (successfully) fly (dive) out of the raft when they know the hole has them in an attempt to hit the downstream water. I think the main thing about the rapid is to approach slowly enough to find the best 'runnout' then do the drop in that place- and immediately hit the downstream water. And yes I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## hobie

About 6 or 7 years ago I had the same scenario happen with a commercial customer on a raft trip. I was safety kayaking a trip when one larger mexican dude popped out of a raft about half way down Gore. Everyone got cleaned up there but he slipped thru the ropes. I chased him, grabbed him, pushed, you name it. As we came into Pyrite he was on the deck of my boat, totaly wiped and we dropped into the hole together. When we came out he was toasted. I had to again push, pull, drag him to the same spot this swimmer ended up. Going into the next class III rapid im fairly certain would have put him under for good. He recouped after 45 minutes of rest and was able to paddle out. Similar but different situation, esp. in the end as he paddled out.

That said, the Gore race is a major class V race and shit will happen. Even with every safety precaution the odds will eventually catch up. Who is to say what is the perfect scenario? In reality a roper with an assistant every 100 yards of the river along with one safety boater would be ideal. But is that going to happen? Everyone from racers to day trippers and even hikers into the canyon need to understand it is dangerous and also understand there is a very significant chance at injury or death in Gore Canyon, regardless of how much safety is set. It's part of it.

I decided to do two race laps Saturday. Long boat, drove back to put in, then did the short boat division. As I came into Gore rapid I looked up and there was nobody. No safety or spectators with ropes. I passed a raft on river left at the end of the rapid. That was all I saw. As I paddled in I remember thinking "shit am I tired, I hope I don't eat it here" and made the decision to go ahead and keep racing. Thankfully I didn't eat it on that run till Tunnel, the best swimming hole on the Colorado. Had I been ate up at Gore its because I decided to do it and the reponsibility is all mine. Same here. You decide to run, you face the outcome. Everyone will do their best to help, but hey, your the one going for it in the end. I don't know the backboard scenario or who was where at the time. But what I do know is if you run it and get jacked up no one twisted your arm and made you jump in a class V river. You decide to go, you eat shit, you face the consequnces. Hopefully someone can get your fat out of the fire, hopefully. Nothing different from race day as any other day on the river. 

Great job on the Gore race this year to everyone that helped. Safety, organizers, Harvey with the music and Kaleb with the photos. Grassroots Colorado whitewater boat racing at its best. My sincere "get well" to the paddler that had to be carried out. And also congratulations to Jacob for hauling ass and being the fastest man of the day. It was an awesome event. 

hobie


----------



## JCKeck1

Great job to all involved. So my thoughts as a nurse, ski patroller and former Gore safety boater:

1st: I'm definitely an advocate of using the rescue tether. You can pull someone to shore much faster. As Ian said, I managed to pull and unconscious not breathing (apnic) swimmer out of the Kirschbaum runout with a tether. No way it could have happened with one handed paddling. You must have a sharp knife on your rescue jacket accessible with one hand. This is your plan B if the tether goes to compete shit. 

2nd: Carry a pocket CPR mask. This guy will vomit on you and you'll thank me then. You can also create a better seal than with mouth to mouth. There is some bad information above. Without an alternate oxygen source, you will be delivering 21% oxygen. A bag mask without alternate oxygen does not change this % and is not really better than a pocket mask. 

3rd: For a breathing patient, the rescue position above is excellent if you're not suspicious about a C-spine injury. Again, this patient is likely to vomit and the rescue position keeps him from aspirating the vomit into his lungs. As stated above, make sure the breaths are adequate - guppy breathing or light snoring should be treated with additional mouth to mask breaths. 

4th: Tachycardia in the 140s is probably a good sign in this patient. It's an appropriate response to the stimuli and suggests the heart is still working well. Tachycardia much above 150 or below 60 likely suggest inadequate oxygenation to the heart and you'd want to evac to advance medical help fast. 

If this was my friend/family, I'd definitely insist that they spent the night in the hospital. 

Sounds like the evac went awesome - nice job because that is not an easy place to deal.
Joe


----------



## powdahound76

Joe,
I was waiting to read your post on this. A few things for those who dont' deal with life and death situations almost daily.

1. A heart rate of 140's after a swim like can be considered normal. Why do we all do this? Adrenaline. Even if he was about "out", those little glands on top of kidneys were still firing like mad. The effects of adrenaline go for several minutes after a big event like swimming in class V, possibly what helped this guy out. 

2. Learn CPR. Maybe a little more in depth than the CPR lessons on the buzz earlier this year (hot babes in underwear)! Even reading how online is very helpful, if you know the ratio and can make an educated guess at anatomy (where the mouth and the center of the chest are is all you really need to know). Then get a mask like Joe said (to protect yourself). If they start to vomit, roll them over onto their left side (rescue position). This position is possible even with suspected c-spine injury, but caution for c-spine problems and this is probably best left to the trained person on scene.

3. Only a trained professional with a CT scan or possibly xrays can clear for a c-spine injury. Otherwise, assume they have an injury. There needs to be a board and collar quickly available at this event. And a way to get it summoned to a scene fairly easily (2 way radios sound great).

I hate to play it down, but A. B. C.! It really is just that. Also, 21% O2 is a hell of a lot better than none at all! There are many companies who offer CPR and basic first responder classes. 
Perhaps we can get some people together and put together a weekend 2fer over the winter. Not so much a certification, but a learning enviro with hands-on practice and scenarios.

Sounds like without a lot of formal training, you all stepped to the plate and hit it outta the park. Great work, sounds like you all have a pretty good idea of what to do to me (not that I know much either, I just get paid for it). HAHA.
Hope all involved are alright and hope to make it next year, was stuck at work again this time.

Joe, whats her name or where are you in school? Those are the only reasons to move to TX that I can think of.


----------



## DanielGlauser

*Clearing a spine*



powdahound76 said:


> 3. Only a trained professional with a CT scan or possibly xrays can clear for a c-spine injury. Otherwise, assume they have an injury. There needs to be a board and collar quickly available at this event. And a way to get it summoned to a scene fairly easily (2 way radios sound great).


I took a WFR years ago and we went over field clearing a spine. The protocol was just as you said, if you are within a couple hours of a medical facility and a backboard assisted evac is possible then that's what you do. If an evac could put the victim in greater danger you could attempt to clear the spine.

The victim must sit up straight with their drytop off, preferably their shirt off. Then you work down from C1 to L1 testing both sides of every single vertebra Then you work up the entire spine testing for the same thing. If there is any numbness in any extremities or any sharp shooting pains all bets are off and you must suspect a spinal injury.

The WFR was all about picking the safest course of action for the victim when you can't get to a medical facility quickly.

Masks are a great to have in your first aid kit. Can anyone recommend one or post a link where you can order a good one?


----------



## danger

maybe one of these: here
Laerdal is a common name in healthcare products. my only concern is w/ the inflatable type face seal that this one has. at altitude or in the cold it may become flaccid (never a good state) and not provide a good seal.

dan


----------



## powdahound76

I forgot to say the c-spine caution is even more important with a pt who seems "out of it" and no one knows if they hit their head or not. The fact that the afore mentioned gentleman was alert and answering questions appropriately, but still seemed a bit "off" makes this case fall into that category. I am at work today, but will post the name of my small CPR mask when I get home. There are others as well that do not have the inflated face mask, pack very small (could fit into your PFD pocket with plenty of room to spare), and are cheap to buy. Will do some research and post.


----------



## powdahound76

That took 30 seconds. www.redcrossstore.org search CPR masks and on page 1 you have 2 choices for compact masks. These are cheap enough and small enough that everyone can carry one.


----------



## stinginrivers

I like these masks as they are compact to fit in your pfd, if it is in your drybag then you need your drybag but you always have your pfd.

This is also a company based in Salida.

Rescue Essentials - Laerdal CPR Face Shield


----------



## KUpolo

powdahound76 said:


> 3. Only a trained professional with a CT scan or possibly xrays can clear for a c-spine injury. Otherwise, assume they have an injury. There needs to be a board and collar quickly available at this event. And a way to get it summoned to a scene fairly easily (2 way radios sound great).


If I watched the entire swim and had no reason to believe there was a c-spine injury, I am not going to assume there is one. Making a rule about assuming c-spine injury is going to make an already difficult situation harder and may detract from the care that I am able to give (placing the patient in the Recovery Position).


----------



## KUpolo

danger said:


> maybe one of these: here
> Laerdal is a common name in healthcare products. my only concern is w/ the inflatable type face seal that this one has. at altitude or in the cold it may become flaccid (never a good state) and not provide a good seal.
> 
> dan


 
Altitude would cause it to become more inflated. :wink:


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hobie has some good points. Shit can happen, safety is never 100% certain, and there is a limit to how much safety you can practically set. We all need to be prepared for the risks we undertake.

Most boaters accept the intrisic risks of paddling whitewater. What I am advocating is that we should not accept needless risk when we already have the people, gear, and know how in place to improve our safety set up. 

We don't need lots of extra boaters for safety, we simply need to make sure that the people that are there are competent, experienced, and are set up in a well thought out manner that maximizes safety. 

I recall at least 3 ropers on the river left side of gore. The most upstream roper reeled in several folks, but the pendulum endpoint left swimmers in some current where a catcher would have been helpful. The next roper downstream jokingly complained that the guy above was getting all the swimmers. Might be more efficient to have the second roper in the catchers spot to pick up swimmers roped by the first guy, and if the first guy misses a throw, then the second can be in position for the next rope throw. No extra people, just a better more efficient set up. 

Also there was a safety boater on river left of gore downstream of the first roper but upstream of two ropers below. The safety boater told me he didn't peel out after the victim because of ropes in the water, and I can see that. In hindsight, having a boater in the middle of all the ropers essentially makes the safety boater's position useless. I may be wrong, but I don't think that safety boater peeled out to give chase during the race despite multiple swimmers. That boater could have been at pyrite where there was no one, or could have been downstream of the ropers to maximize his utility.

My intention isn't to harp on what went wrong, its to learn and improve for next time. I know safety can be run better than it was on race day, and WE as a boating community should work together to ensure that we bring our game up to the higher level we shoud all expect of each other. No one wants to have a fatality that could have been prevented. Fatalities won't make race insurance any cheaper, a fatality won't make it easier to get BLM permits, and I doubt the railroad guys want to transport corpses. My take is that the future of the gore race in part depends on the ability to do it safely and without major impact.


----------



## WhiteLightning

at any point would/should the kayaker exit the boat and just go hands on rescue swimmer if he was having trouble getting him in and it was in a semi good spot to do so?? Just curious if that is an option, or if it is asking to make two victims...


----------



## Kendi

"There is some bad information above. Without an alternate oxygen source, you will be delivering 21% oxygen. A bag mask without alternate oxygen does not change this % and is not really better than a pocket mask."





I assume you are meaning this for my post. As I said above: supplemental O2 is best (100%). A bag valve make will only deliver about 20% (actually it is 20.9% so I should have rounded up to 21%) which is what is in the air surrounding us. Exhaled breath is about 16% O2. It is true there isn't much dfference between a bag valve and exhaled breath except one is "slightly" (4.9%) better than the other. BVM's are bulky but cheaper than O2 and help alleviate the "ick" factor of getting so close to someone who will probably puke on you. 

I personally carry a face shield in my PFD and a Laerdal mask in my drybag. Don't have the $ to shell out for the O2 (about $350 depending where you buy from).

Regarding the debate on the c-spine. Alive and paralized is better than dead. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## moffatt

*was told they "had safety covered"*

After I decided not to race due to the high entry fee I went to the tent and asked if they needed any help with safety. I was told they already had enough people. No one asked me my experience level as a safety boater or anything. Well they clearly DID NOT have it covered and pretty much blew it bigtime on safety from Gore to Pyrite. 

After not having been to the Gore Canyon race since 2000 I really did want to be a part of the event and was kind of shocked when they said they had enough safety boaters.

Jay


----------



## caspermike

Whitelightening. Never create two victims stay in boat. They could end up drowning you. Unless they are unresponsive. Personally I think Bob made every correct decision considering the dude was semi conscience and still breathing. Go with your gut and that's what Bob did nice job again Bob.


----------



## timberline

Moffatt, what time did you approach us to ask about being part of the safety crew? The request for safety and volunteers was posted at least 3 weeks prior to the event and the safety meeting was at 8:30am as posted at the registration tent Friday from 5pm onwards. This was to ensure they were all briefed on what they needed to do and in the canyon ready to go before the raced started. We apologize if you feel that you were turned away, we always appreciate as much help as we can get. If you have specific questions about this please email Lisa Reeder directly [email protected] We would appreciate your imput on how to improve on our end so that to ensure it runs as smoothly and safely as possible.

We also understand that the race fee is high, however please note that this is to cover all mandatory costs to run the race. We plan on posting the balance sheets for public view so everyone can see what their entry fee goes towards. Just so you know the Race Director is currently personally out of pocket after paying all of these costs.


----------



## Phillips

He did the right thing by NOT clipping in. Clipping in could have resulted in two unresponsive swimmers. This guy is a Hero. You guys did a great job too. Good move gettin him warm. I'm also assuming he was prolly super bradycardic too. Sternal rubs, blankets, cspine precautions and maintaining airway. You guys did a great Job!!!!

Just saw Joe's post. Good point about the tether but I still think in this case it was unneccessary. Good sign he was tachy and not brady.



craven_morhead said:


> Another thought: I haven't taught or attended any formal whitewater safety training; is there an accepted best practice for rescuing an unconscious swimmer when you're the only person in the area and you're in a kayak? Ian, Pete, and I were discussing the pros/cons of clipping the swimmer to your tow tether vs. the one hand for the paddle, one hand for the swimmer technique.


----------



## JCKeck1

Powda - yea, you were right. School is the only reason to be stuck in texass. In my case it's nursing anesthesia.

About the O2. Theoretically, you're right that an average ETO2 is 16%. Clinically, this is not an important distinction. The exhaled breath from someone performing rescue breathing will be faster than normal and unlikely to have undergone full gas exchange and hence much closer to 21%. Also, there's plenty of atmospheric air (21%) in the mask and being drawn into the system to make the difference a moot point. Definitely not worth carrying a BVM. Carrying o2 is also not likely worth the effort/money. Even the D tank, which is too bulky to put in a whitewater boat only buys 30 minutes at high flow.

I really like the CPR masks with an actual air cushion. I've seen super small 'barrier' devices that could even fit on a key chain, but I'm suspicious that they won't form a good seal under anything but ideal conditions. Especially with a wet, vomiting patient. We use the air cushion type on ski patrol and there's never been a problem with the cold affecting the air to a degree that caused problems. 

The c-spine issue is super thorny. My final advice as a medical professional is to always assume c-spine injury until cleared by a licensed practitioner. Moving a patient that has otherwise minor injuries and a c-spine injury could render them quadriplegic and could stop them from breathing - permanently. Not to be taken lightly.

That being said, wilderness presents obvious problems. Here's some quick research I dug up from the book Skeletal Trauma by Dr. Browner, chapter 26: 

"Many large series published to date indicate that alert trauma patients without major distracting injuries and without subjective complaints of neck pain or positive physical findings invariably have normal imaging evaluations. A prospective series of alert trauma patients without symptoms who underwent cervical spine CT to clear the cervicothoracic junction revealed one nondisplaced C7 transverse process fracture in 146 patients at a cost of more than $58,000. Diliberti and Lindsey recommended omission of radiologic assessment of the cervical spine in any trauma patient with class 1 level of consciousness (i.e., able to follow complex commands, responds immediately) and without evidence of intoxication, neurologic deficit, cervical spine pain, or pain elicited on palpation. Gonzales and associates[30] found that clinical assessment was more sensitive than radiography in detecting cervical spine injury even in intoxicated patients. As noted above the NEXUS study indicates that significant cervical spine injury could be virtually excluded in patients without midline cervical tenderness or focal neurologic deficit, normal level of alertness, no intoxication, and no painful distracting injuries. Other similar decision rules have been developed to help confidently exclude cervical spine injury in the vast majority of certain patient populations."

Take home is that the alert, appropriate patient who is hours/days from definitive medical care likely does not have a c-spine injury if he has no cervical tenderness, numbness, tingling, altered sensation or serious distracting injury such as a broken leg. If the patient does have any of those symptoms, stop, call for a helicopter or S&R with a backboard.

The patient we are discussing was not fully alert and by the above rules shouldn't have been moved. However, my patient at the bottom of Kirshbaum was a very similar situation. After reviving him riverside, we did our best to maintain manual c-spine stabilization, loaded him on a raft and went to the takeout. Before unloading him from the raft, we removed a tail gate from a pickup truck and used it as a back board. We were able to stabilize his c-spine further using lifejackets and cam straps to tie him down to the 'board'. 

As far as swimming after a victim, I'd say it's a judgement call. The situation is similar to the one on clear creek earlier this summer. Someone with lots of experience swimming whitewater who didn't have a rescue vest might make the call to leave the boat in flat water and swim the victim to shore. A firefighter with no whitewater experience would revert back to the 'never make another victim' conservative approach and wouldn't enter the water. Both are right, just depends on the situation and your comfort level.

Joe


----------



## Marty

*Unconscious swimmer rescues*

Really great job by all those who saved a life.

I have taught and trained in the use of tethers for unconscious swimmer rescues for many years. They work, and the work fast. BUT, you need to practice and evaluate the situation very carefully before clipping in.


Evaluate the hazards and assess your ability to succeed in a tether based rescue
Clip them onto your downstream side through the back of their PFD (if you have time) - this allows them to float upright away from your boat and your strokes as you paddle
Shorten the tether (how you do this safely depends on your tether system) - this gives you a better chance at keeping their head out of the water during the tow
Practice towing the person, AND releasing them (get the "victim" to push away from your boat with their feet to tension the tether system)
If you can, leave them clipped in as you exit your boat
We are talking dead person if you don't effect a rescue. While we don't want two dead people, we all know we are likely to assume some risk to save a life.

My $.02... Marty


----------



## danger

a couple of OPAs (oropharyngeal airways) are nice to use w/ a CPR mask for the unconscious patient. they're easy to place and will help maintain a patent airway by keeping the tongue down.


----------



## moffatt

timberline said:


> Moffatt, what time did you approach us to ask about being part of the safety crew? The request for safety and volunteers was posted at least 3 weeks prior to the event and the safety meeting was at 8:30am as posted at the registration tent Friday from 5pm onwards. This was to ensure they were all briefed on what they needed to do and in the canyon ready to go before the raced started. We apologize if you feel that you were turned away, we always appreciate as much help as we can get. If you have specific questions about this please email Lisa Reeder directly [email protected] We would appreciate your imput on how to improve on our end so that to ensure it runs as smoothly and safely as possible.
> 
> We also understand that the race fee is high, however please note that this is to cover all mandatory costs to run the race. We plan on posting the balance sheets for public view so everyone can see what their entry fee goes towards. Just so you know the Race Director is currently personally out of pocket after paying all of these costs.


I do admit I was not present for the 8:30 meeting for the safety, i was debating what to do in the morning and came to the both when it was time to sign up for the race and it was still early enough that the safety team had not left and I imagine the safety team director was around. There should have been a way for people who decided not to race at the last minute to be on the safety team if they so desired. It sounds like I wasn't the only one.

I also see how much has to come together for Gore Race to happen with the BLM, Railroad, and other landowners all in the mix. I understand how costs could soar and a $40 entrance fee would be the true cost but that's expensive expecialy when the prizes for winning different classes are not bran new kayaks as they have been in the past. I do give props for Timberline for keeping the race going as its a really fun event!


----------



## rafterswhite

I’m an officer with a small volunteer fire department not far from the Gore. I’ve got a few observations based strictly on the posts.
For starters, this sort of After Incident Review, or debrief, is awesome. In the fire world we try to do this after every call, but it’s hard to get this sort of constructive, well thought out, well received, open dialogue, and it doesn’t come naturally. The boating community always amazes me. Where else do you find so many people wanting to better their own knowledge and skills and share experiences in an effort to better their community and their sport?
The rescue – hats off to all involved. Rescues are full of judgment calls, they always are. We try to teach our guys that it’s an emergency. It’s not our emergency. Someone else is having a bad day, don’t make it two people having a bad day. By that, I don’t mean don’t get involved, but you have to think quick and minimize the risk. That being said, there is not a rescuer out there that isn’t taking some personal risk to make the save. The best way to minimize the risk is education. I see a lot of that going on here, and a lot of talk of getting more training. That’s great. Using the education and training becomes easier with practice and application. I guess my biggest advice to minimize your risk, is don’t get tunnel vision. We try to teach “Situational Awareness”. When you feel those judgment calls coming on, stop, take a deep breath, look around, make sure you have all the info, then make those decisions. Sounds like Rockinrio had a handle on that.
The safety aspect- we’ve got an interesting sport, there’s a lot of risk, and when it’s not race day, your safety is the folks you brought with you. I’ve got a lot of confidence in the folks I boat with, I feel pretty good that when I’m in need, they’re right there for me, and I know I’ve fished a few of them out of the water. Race day changes that up a little. It’s a little more fend for yourself, and you loose your safety net and it becomes important for the organizers to help out with the safety. It’s hard to tell what was planned verses what actually happened. I’ve been on many fire calls where you put a plan together, you all go to work, and suddenly people aren’t where they were supposed to be. They may have gotten there and decided they needed to chase something down, they may have decided they needed to deal with something on the way there. They may have thought they were there and really weren’t. In a lot of cases, their decisions are valid, but no one knows about them, so we have a hole in the plan. You guessed it, I’m thumping on communication. 
Whether cell phone or radio, there needs to be communication. On scene, we use an Incident Command system, but it’s pretty simple, because it’s designed to be built on scene, right now. Basically a guy with a radio, at each safety spot to confirm every one is in place, status normal. When status ceases to be normal, he/ she is on the radio with the Safety Team Leader. ( Kayak peels out to chase a swimmer, now we need assistance below to help the swimmer, and maybe we need to replace our kayaker in the mean time.) Safety Team Leader now has the information he needs to make decisions. Do we need the ambulance? Do we need some one with basic first aid to look at the swimmer? Do we need to back fill the Kayaker that chased him down so we still have safety at Pyrite? I can write pages by you get the point. I’d be happy to work with anyone who wanted to get a system set up. Let me know.
Sorry about the long post, Glad it all worked out this time. Heroes are ordinary people doing extraordinary things.


----------



## Kyle K

Thank you Rafterswhite and everyone else. Great ideas! 

I wasn't at the race but I've been following this thread. First off:
1. Great job to Saviour and all the rescuers!
2. Thank you Timberline Tours for hosting a successful event!.

Here is another suggestion for next year: Communication and, if possible, direction/plan in rescue is key (see Rafterswhite's post above). It would be great to have a central communications command person/center somewhere and radios for the shore based rescuers. That way all rescues of any consequence can be reported/monitored/logged/followed-up. 

I'm looking forward to attending next year, either as a racer or a safety person.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I've been thinking about this a lot. Talked to a guy at work who is an engineering safety expert. Different fields but lots of similarities. What I got out of reading all the posts, thinking it over, and talking to the safety guy were...

1) Get a good communications plan. Radios between gore and pyrite would work great. If there is a rescue, you don't want to wait 5-10 minutes for someone to run back up to gore to get help. Swimmer alert would be a good idea. Whistles won't carry far enough for all to hear. Maybe a single airhorn blast for swimmer in gore would help. Maybe the safety boater below scissors didn't see the guy because he subbed out and safety boater didn't know he was coming. Safety boaters aren't in visual sight if they are below gore. Another idea is to daisy chain signals between boaters to alert downstream safety teams that a swimmer is coming. Sat phone for heli evac might be a good idea too. I know there are folks that already have them for raft trips, might not have to rent / buy one for the race.

2) Get a Medical emergency response plan. Doesn't have to be rocket science. Figure out what you need in the case of a medical emergency and have it staged. Backboard should be there. Maybe the railroad guys could carry some O2. Get a plan for railroad evac, ambulance meet up, or helicopter evac. Plan it out ahead of time so that if you need it, you simply execute it.

3) Get a detailed safety plan. There are too many swimmers and too much carnage to expect that all the safety will simply work together to make it happen. Ropes at gore, safety boaters below, catch all below pyrite. Might make sense to have safety boaters in teams of two and have a couple of teams ready to replace teams that peel out. One safety boater with an victim unable to participate in the rescue is barely going ot cut it. 

I think all of this could be set up to a reasonable degree without much cost or headache.


----------



## hobie

This thread is like a fender bender. Dude, Daniel. You swam in the kiddie pool. I could go on but feel pretty safe just stopping there. Didn't Waterton run this weekend? That third roll probably would have have worked at a lower elevation. Plus I think there is a nice hiking trail out, no railroad debris. 
Good luck with the confidence and training, sorry that kiddie pool cost you the race. Look forward to seeing you on the podium in 2011.


----------



## KSC

My 2 (or 3 or 4) cents:

1) Obviously a great job by the people who performed the rescue on this guy. It seems like everybody moved in to help at a different stage and executed it with aplomb. 

2) I went to my first Gore race a few years ago when I was pretty green on Gore. I liked the idea of lots of safety around. I stopped at Gore rapid and spectated. What I saw was a lot of inexperienced people holding ropes. Very very few swimmers got roped out of Gore and I saw a couple of the safety crew very nearly get pulled into the rapid themselves and get injured on the rocks. From there on, I figured that you should not count on the race safety to help you if there's a problem.

3) I realize the safety crew on Gore is a group of volunteers doing their best, but doing a swift water training session for the crew would probably really help. This might even be incentive for people to volunteer as normally you pay lots of money to get swift water training instruction.

3) Continuing on from point 2), I think Hobie has an excessively heavy handed way of saying it, but you shouldn't race Gore unless you're extremely confident about your ability to run it. I think this means being overly qualified for the lines you're planning to run, familiar with the lines, and in condition to do it at the pace you plan to race. 

4) Rather than setting the expectation the Gore race is an awesome time to run Gore for the first time because there's so much safety around, the opposite expectation should be set. The Gore race is chaotic, there is congestion in the rapids and the potential is high for confusion if you swim or have problems. Get on Gore sometime before the race if you need to test your abilities there, and if you're comfortable, then come enjoy the event, but do so as you normally would - with your group of paddling partners breaking it down and watching out for one another.


----------



## hawkiirock

This has been a very educational thread. Thanks


----------



## Mut

hobie said:


> This thread is like a fender bender. Dude, Daniel. You swam in the kiddie pool. I could go on but feel pretty safe just stopping there. Didn't Waterton run this weekend? That third roll probably would have have worked at a lower elevation. Plus I think there is a nice hiking trail out, no railroad debris.
> Good luck with the confidence and training, sorry that kiddie pool cost you the race. Look forward to seeing you on the podium in 2011.


Yeah, Daniel... I think you made the latest MB gore footage post. I have to say, your post made the swim sound more legitimate than the video. I didn't see the "working in the hole" you had described. I saw the saftey on shore waiting to throw the bag. I think he did a great job. I also noticed your 1 hour + finish time. Glad to see that it was not a DNF.


----------



## DanielGlauser

hobie said:


> This thread is like a fender bender. Dude, Daniel. You swam in the kiddie pool. I could go on but feel pretty safe just stopping there.


So why didn't you stop? Oh wait, you're that guy...



hobie said:


> Didn't Waterton run this weekend? That third roll probably would have have worked at a lower elevation. Plus I think there is a nice hiking trail out, no railroad debris.


My point about the debris was it needs to be cleaned up. Especially if the railroad company doesn't want us hiking next to the tracks then perhaps they should clean up the mess by the river. I realize it's a subtle point that a perhaps a local cable TV weather hack from Grand Junction may miss but from what I understand it's not your first.

My point about the rope at Gore was if you are going to volunteer to throw a rope then know when to throw it. Head under the water in a kiddie pool sucks too.


----------



## DanielGlauser

Mut said:


> Yeah, Daniel... I think you made the latest MB gore footage post. I have to say, your post made the swim sound more legitimate than the video. I didn't see the "working in the hole" you had described. I saw the saftey on shore waiting to throw the bag. I think he did a great job. I also noticed your 1 hour + finish time. Glad to see that it was not a DNF.


Just watched the vid. Yeah, it looks like I didn't recirculate as much as I remember. I did pop up where the safety guy could have thrown the rope but only went back in for another ride or two. Guess it felt like more than it was. Ten seconds trying to role then ten seconds swimming. My bad, and apology to the safety guy, a ten second ride isn't bad. 

I hung out for a while down at Tunnel watching folks. The only reason I would have DNF'ed was if I never found my boat.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Kiddie pool is a great name for the pool below the sneak waterfall. 

Lots of people getting worked in the kiddie pool during the race.

Railroad cleanup would be great. Lots of debris we had to haul the guy over as we went up the scree slope.


----------



## hojo

I wrote a safety plan and put it in a new thread: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/gore-safety-plan-33147.html


----------



## rockinRio

Final follow-up...

I have heard from Clay. He spent three days in the hospital due to a bruised right kidney. He stated that once ejected from his shredder he must have hit a rock as the wind was knocked out of him. However he is recovering well.

The thought of trying to swim Class V with the wind knocked out of me scares the crap out of me.

He has someone's fleece, so if you'd like it back PM me or CoClay.

Again to everyone involved great job and thanks. This thread has been awesome to watch as our community de-briefs and learns from it. This is a good way to end.


----------



## High Combat Roller

*Again, you're the man Bob.*

It's got to feel strange knowing that you saved Clay's life. Add that to your list of bad ass things you've done. Holla!




rockinRio said:


> Final follow-up...
> 
> I have heard from Clay. He spent three days in the hospital due to a bruised right kidney. He stated that once ejected from his shredder he must have hit a rock as the wind was knocked out of him. However he is recovering well.
> 
> The thought of trying to swim Class V with the wind knocked out of me scares the crap out of me.
> 
> He has someone's fleece, so if you'd like it back PM me or CoClay.
> 
> Again to everyone involved great job and thanks. This thread has been awesome to watch as our community de-briefs and learns from it. This is a good way to end.


----------



## ednaout

Bob, thanks for the update. Sounds like Clay got in touch with you personally. 3 days in the hospital...whewww...
All I can say is that I am really glad we were in the same crew and I am happy to have been part of the crew that littered him up the scree.
That fleece belongs to either me (red and gray) or Luke (black). I don't think either of us are worried about it.

I should have posted my comments on the ordeal a while back...sorry for the delay.

2 things that were of note, to me were:
1) The fantastic communication that was going on among all of us. There was didn't seem to be any ego getting in the way of the evac, which I think, in a group of experienced and trained (to a certain degree) could have come into play. That litter with the oars, cam straps and throw bag was awesome. I have only fashioned something like that in a WFR class and was quite an experience to put it into practice.

2) There was someone that was doing a great job of helping with the scene but when someone else (am EMT that came from down the tracks?) entered the scene - the first guy was briefing him on the scene, he said that there was a clear C-spine. The EMT asked if he was certified to do so, and the guy said that his cert was expired...
I noticed this because I thought that something like that could render someone liable for a spinal injury/paralysis that could result if there was, in fact, a c-spine injury. The last thing anyone would want is to get in legal trouble for helping with an emergency situation.

That was just my observation. Great job to all involved! So glad to hear Clay is well.

Can't wait to get back out on the river with you BOB!

Beth


----------



## Kato

I'm glad the swimmer is okay. I lost a good friend in gore rapid. However, I gotta say safety crews dropped the ball. If you're gonna turn down volunteers like jay Moffat, you should be confident that the safety crew isn't fluffing the teva raft team while people are swimming through pirite. The safety crew walked tunnel, what if someone needed rescue? Would they power walk to the bottom to check on the victim?


----------



## craven_morhead

kieper, I assume you're talking about the 2014 race, and not the 2010 race (when this accident occurred)?


----------



## kieper

Yeah, not sure why this thread was shown as recently active? And the event described matched my vague description of what happened in 2014. Thanks


----------

